# Martial Weather Law Justified, Even if no weather! new norm



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

My Way News - Cuomo, de Blasio, defend strict NYC storm regulations

It's basically official new york. Defaggio will declare martial law even in the name of bad weather - even if there's no bad weather!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It is necessary that the government tell the stupid people to stay indoors and off the streets. No children playing, no couples taking walks in the snow. They might diiiiiiiiieeee if not for the government telling them what to do.

Do what the government tells you to do. Always. Else wise, you might die.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

So........ again my question....... 

What are the "rules" when one calls martial law?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

We are stripping you of your natural rights for your own good. Now be quiet and mind your masters.

"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety." - Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

survival said:


> So........ again my question.......
> 
> What are the "rules" when one calls martial law?


There is no provision for martial law under the Constitution, so what is actually required is for authorities to be willing to violate their oaths to support the Constitution and for police to be willing to enforce unconstitutional orders.

The question then becomes is something like what was done in NY and NJ martial law? I think that is a bit strong, but the measures taken probably still go beyond the powers of the governors under existing law. If somebody sues (unlikely) we may get a legal test of whether they have as much authority as they think they have.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Denton said:


> It is necessary that the government tell the stupid people to stay indoors and off the streets. No children playing, no couples taking walks in the snow. They might diiiiiiiiieeee if not for the government telling them what to do.
> 
> Do what the government tells you to do. Always. Else wise, you might die.


Or do what they say and die anyways....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Elect socialist politicians, get socialist results.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

When living on the Gulf Coast there were times (Hurricanes) that the govt would do something similar. Be it an evacuation, MANDATORY Evac, or Martial Law. But people always stayed behind. Even poor people in rented ghetto slums that didn't have $5000 worth of stuff if you added it together. And they didn't stay because they were ignorant of what was coming, they stayed because they felt challenged, like they weren't going to do what "the man" says.

But then these same people would be hanging off a second floor balcony with a white pillow case with "ALL" of their stuff in in waiting for a helicopter ride to safety. As soon as the chopper lands, they hop out and tell the waiting news crew, "Lawdy Jebus! So thankful to be safe on high ground." Followed almost in the same breath with, "Why it took the gubment 4 hours to get us out of my apartment is a tragedy. I think they are racist and helping the rich white folk first."

I always thought that State, County, and local government, maybe even Fema or the Coasties if they plan to assist, should state the following when a storm or event approaches, "We have a budget of 3,000,000 for this storm. It costs $10,000 per person to rescue. We can afford to rescue 300 people. We anticipate, based off of historical events that close to 3 million people will ignore our evacuation orders. That means the odds of being rescued are 1 in 30,000 or about 0.01%. If you like those numbers you can stay. If you don't like those numbers, you can go. If you want those numbers to get better so you have a better chance of being saved, then we can double your property tax and eliminate all welfare so we can save 3000 people instead."

When people see that dumbassery has a cost, they often times change their dumbassery, thus not giving the government as much of a chance to flex their dumbassery. If you find yourself living with a stupid government, it was usually put there by stupid people - and I'm talking about by actions, not elections.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> When living on the Gulf Coast there were times (Hurricanes) that the govt would do something similar. Be it an evacuation, MANDATORY Evac, or Martial Law. But people always stayed behind. Even poor people in rented ghetto slums that didn't have $5000 worth of stuff if you added it together. And they didn't stay because they were ignorant of what was coming, they stayed because they felt challenged, like they weren't going to do what "the man" says.
> 
> But then these same people would be hanging off a second floor balcony with a white pillow case with "ALL" of their stuff in in waiting for a helicopter ride to safety. As soon as the chopper lands, they hop out and tell the waiting news crew, "Lawdy Jebus! So thankful to be safe on high ground." Followed almost in the same breath with, "Why it took the gubment 4 hours to get us out of my apartment is a tragedy. I think they are racist and helping the rich white folk first."
> 
> ...


I think they should say: "We suggest you evacuate for your safety. Once the storm starts we will be unable to attempt a rescue until the storm has fully passed and due to limited resources we cannot guarantee that we will get to you even then." Put it in their hands though and let them decide. It is their right to go down with the ship if they choose, idiotic as it may be.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> I think they should say: "We suggest you evacuate for your safety. Once the storm starts we will be unable to attempt a rescue until the storm has fully passed and due to limited resources we cannot guarantee that we will get to you even then." Put it in their hands though and let them decide. It is their right to go down with the ship if they choose, idiotic as it may be.


That's the general idea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

rjd25 said:


> I think they should say: "We suggest you evacuate for your safety. Once the storm starts we will be unable to attempt a rescue until the storm has fully passed and due to limited resources we cannot guarantee that we will get to you even then." Put it in their hands though and let them decide. It is their right to go down with the ship if they choose, idiotic as it may be.


That's the way it works in Florida.
Officials can not force anyone out of their homes, even if a Cat 5 hurricane is inbound. If you stay you are on your own. No rescue, no help, nada.
However, I personally found out that if there is an evacuation ordered and you leave, you will be prevented from returning until the authorities say you can. There was a wildfire on my road, we stayed to protect our house, and then when it passed our property I decided to go into town. I was stopped on the way out at the road block and told that if I left I could not return. I went back home. Lesson learned.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

survival said:


> So........ again my question.......
> 
> What are the "rules" when one calls martial law?


The government is allowed to come into your house and sexually abuse your hamster and confiscate all your Oreo's.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That's the way it works in Florida.
> Officials can not force anyone out of their homes, even if a Cat 5 hurricane is inbound. If you stay you are on your own. No rescue, no help, nada.
> However, I personally found out that if there is an evacuation ordered and you leave, you will be prevented from returning until the authorities say you can. There was a wildfire on my road, we stayed to protect our house, and then when it passed our property I decided to go into town. I was stopped on the way out at the road block and told that if I left I could not return. I went back home. Lesson learned.


Thats one of the reasons I would not leave my house. 1. I can take care of me and mine. 2. The police will prevent you from returning, even by arresting you if you try. That leaves your home and possessions open to looting. No government hack will force me out of my home.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That's the way it works in Florida.
> Officials can not force anyone out of their homes, even if a Cat 5 hurricane is inbound. If you stay you are on your own. No rescue, no help, nada.
> However, I personally found out that if there is an evacuation ordered and you leave, you will be prevented from returning until the authorities say you can. There was a wildfire on my road, we stayed to protect our house, and then when it passed our property I decided to go into town. I was stopped on the way out at the road block and told that if I left I could not return. I went back home. Lesson learned.


That would be fine with me. That doesn't seem to be the case in NY though from what I read.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I personally have a big problem with any type of Gov. telling me what to do in any form. When I heard NY was telling people they cant leave their homes sort of pissed me off, I have no problem with the Gov. strongly suggesting that I stay home but when they tell me I have to or face imprisonment is against everything our founding fathers put their lives on the line for. I've always hated when people tell me to do things, if you ask me to do things I will most likely do them but telling me doesn't work (unless I'm at work).


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

And those up standing LEO's have no problem enforcing such orders, "Constitutional" or not. Serve and protect they're masters but not the citizens.

Any citizen that stays when bad weather is coming is on their own, period. No rescue and no resources will be provided, period. Fair is fair!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> Any citizen that stays when bad weather is coming is on their own, period. No rescue and no resources will be provided, period. Fair is fair!


Exactly. Anyone stupid enough to stay when there is a major hurricane coming should not expect other to risk their lives for them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ekim said:


> And those up standing LEO's have no problem enforcing such orders, "Constitutional" or not. Serve and protect they're masters but not the citizens.
> 
> Any citizen that stays when bad weather is coming is on their own, period. No rescue and no resources will be provided, period. Fair is fair!


But, but, but the police are always right! They never screw up!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Martial law can be used to actually help as the rules stipulate you are to stay inside. This way the rapists are helped out by knowing that college girl is in place alone. The thieves are helped out by knowing others are not. The govy is helped out by knowing your not there and can confiscate your guns for public safety less the looters they don't have the man power to stop steal them. Unless there was a couple of guys in a row boat and a woman on a bike flying by my window I'd be staying put and ready to keep mine safe.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Dang, it amazing how many people I get to hit with the ignore button. Not you TC


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am opposed to mandatory anything... the government should issue a warning and make a recommendation.. and make it CLEAR that there will be no government assistance to help if you are stuck in your car off the side of the road or if you are stuck in your house in a flood... 

I forgot which governor it was a while ago that issued a warning and said "If you do not leave by X /hour/Date, we can not help you"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I do what I want, and ask no aid from the feds. I keep my own. More should follow the same. jmho!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I do what I want, and ask no aid from the feds. I keep my own. More should follow the same. jmho!


I grew up in small town middle of nowhere MAINE... we did for ourselves and our neighbors... Growing up we had a storm and we did not get plowed out for over a week, If we did not have milk we drank water, Gram baked bread, we shovel snow off the older folks roofs... community is important also...


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Dang, it amazing how many people I get to hit with the ignore button. Not you TC


What magic is this? Where is there an ignore button?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We have to declare the emergency & restrict your rights, so we can see if it really is that bad.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I do what I want, and ask no aid from the feds. I keep my own. More should follow the same. jmho!


Why just the Feds? The local authorities are more likely to be the problem. This thread was due to actions by NY and NJ governors.


----------

